# 1...2...3...Days New



## N2TORTS (Dec 31, 2013)

This is the little guy who hatched out 3 days ago â€¦â€¦A very neat attribute inherited by his Mother is the high dome carapaceâ€¦.a great in-line genetic gene that showed true.















A large yolk sacâ€¦healing very well.




This is the Mother 




JD~


----------



## waitmanff (Dec 31, 2013)

To cute!! This making me have tortoise fever!


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the higher dome. That yolk sac split would make me nervousness. Amazing if you ask me, how they close up.


----------



## kezilulu (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are far too cute for words! So tiny!!!!
xXx


----------



## Anthony P (Jan 1, 2014)

Really cool..


----------



## jackrat (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice,JD!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 2, 2014)

Just Lovely.


----------



## jtrux (Jan 3, 2014)

That's awesome, JD!


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Jan 7, 2014)

Super cute little guy


----------



## kathyth (Jan 7, 2014)

You're killing me with these beautiful babies, J.D,!

What are the stats on that beautiful mother?
ðŸ˜Š


----------



## pam (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2014)

jtrux said:


> That's awesome, JD!



remember these guys ?

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/N2TORTS/Eggs/purphyp1b_zps269f6c18.jpg

Image resized. Click to view full-size.


http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/N2TORTS/Eggs/purphyp1a_zpsfd6638b5.jpg

Image resized. Click to view full-size.

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/N2TORTS/Eggs/purphyp1_zps62986b22.jpg

Image resized. Click to view full-size.
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/N2TORTS/HYPOS 4 SALE/kntHY5_zps220e90c0.jpg

Image resized. Click to view full-size.
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/N2TORTS/CHERRIES 2013/ORGHYPa_zpsdbafe2bf.jpg

Image resized. Click to view full-size.


----------



## shanu303 (Mar 30, 2014)

WOW.... the later pics are just Amazing....


----------



## jtrux (Mar 31, 2014)

The one with the broken face is my favorite. Good job, JD!


----------

